# Amputated Tail - now incontinent - help



## xredwebx (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi All, 

Basically, a little background on Aces. Aces is a 5year old black shorthair. She came home about two months ago with a severely dislocated tail. After taking her to the vets it was decided to amputate her tail...the whole of it!
Since this was done she has become incontinent, the vet explained with a 'pulled' tail the nerves also get pulled and there is no remedy for this 
So, she is mainly an outside cat, however comes in to sleep every night, and where ever she sleep, or if she cleans herself she leaks urine, so carpets, sofa, beds anywhere, is getting covered in urine. I'm also finding 'nuggets' of poo around my flat, where they are falling out, she is oblivious to this  also she has taken to peeing (intentionally) on my bath mat...no idea why!
I tried expressing her urine...she did not like this. Although she is a friendly cat (to me!) she is very independent, and does not like to be interfered with. 
So I'm running out of options, I need some advice (I don't need judgement plz) on what the best course of action is as we have done two months with no improvement, my flat constantly stinks of cat's wee, and I have a toddler so I need a solution. My vet mentioned the obvious, but I feel incredibly guilty about putting her down when she seems otherwise healthy. Is it possible to re-home an incontinent cat?  The whole situation is depressing me, I love my cat dearly but we cant go on like this. If I had a house where I could confined her to the kitchen or something and that would be better but I cant in my first floor flat. help?!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your poor cat. I have a friend who has a cat that's tail was taken off due to accident and they were lucky that it did not affect the nerves so no problem with controlling her wee or poo.

Have the vets suggested any treatment or if treatment is possible?

I don't know if you could re home her or not.

If it was me I would be thinking about the quality of life she has now, is she happy as cats are such clean animals and proud animals. Plus are you able to cope with the accidents??

It would be such a tough descion and am sorry for saying it but if there is no other treatment I would have to consider the option of letting her go...


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have any advice but what a sad story. I hope whatever happens is the best decision for her


----------



## xredwebx (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for commenting guys 

The vet said there was an option of a drug to help but she's since found it is no longer made 

I'm hoping to find a farm or stables or something that might take her, she loves being outdoors and only comes in to eat and for a quick sleep, plus she's a pretty good mouse catcher, faster since the tail was removed! 

She is a very proud cat, she seems to get frustrated, if thats possible for a cat, when she's cleaning, as she wee's when cleaning, so cleans, then wee's so its a bit of a cycle. I've tried putting her in the litter tray mid clean but she stops and meows when I do. She must have some control but like I say I keep finding poo around the flat  we've tried nappies (she DID NOT like that that! lol) and puppy pads everywhere, but she moves them or sleeps on the carpet, which then gets soaked 

I just don't want her to feel like I'm giving up on her  She was born the day my first cat died (liver failure) so getting her helped me get over him so its going to be even harder letting her go


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

It can take time for nerves to heal, please don't rush into anything.

Could you confine her to a part of the house that can be kept clean easily? (Just re-read your post, realise this is not easy).

Peeing deliberately on something means she is trying to tell you something, perhaps she is struggling with constipation.

We took Bob in 7 years ago, he had his tail amputated completely shortly before. He dripped for a while, and would pee on the floor, I used Feliway spray a couple of times a day, and he slept in a crate, tried crate training him but he took to it as his bed and puts himself to bed in it.

We have spent a fortune on Simple Solution but got used to it and no way would I part with him, just had to adapt. He has a chair with plastic on and covered with towels and vet bed as he is leaking again now, but this time due to kidney failure and taking diuretics for his heart. 

I didn't realise what I would be letting myself in for but he has been well worth it. He has been a very special friend to me and the daily washing of beds is nothing.

Whereabouts are you living?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't seem to be able to contact you via messages. Not sure how it works with new members or if you have the function turned off but would like to help if I can.

How do messages work in here?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As maisiecat suggests your cat might have some constipation, as you are finding lumps of poo around the place, meaning she is not emptying her bowel fully. If so a full bowel won't help the bladder control because there will be pressure on the bladder. (Damaged nerves at the base of the tail could be effecting the bowel function as well as bladder control). 

If your vet can't help you with advice as to how to manage the problem I would get a second opinion from another vet in another practice. Maybe you could do a bit of phoning around and see if you can find a vet who has had more experience in helping cat owners manage the problem at home. 

I think having the cat p.t.s. when she is in good health otherwise is a drastic measure and I am very glad you are looking at more compassionate alternatives. 

If she went to live as a stable cat would someone look after her welfare as well as feed her? i.e. give her flea and worm treatments regularly and take her to the vets if she was unwell?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

maisiecat said:


> How do messages work in here?


You can leave a Visitor Message for the OP, but Private Messaging is not available to them until they have made a certain number of posts (maybe 25??)


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Chillminx  I saw that but was hoping for something a bit more private.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear of your distressing issues.
Do you have any vets near you trained in acupuncture? Maybe that would be able to help with the problem and help the nerves heal.
I don't know if I would be suspecting constipation as such, rather that the nerves which should control the rectal sphincters are not working and thus the poop just drops out a bit at a time rather than being released in bulk and under control so to speak.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I was thinking of constipation because of the peeing on the mat, not the poop-berries.

Or possibly she knows she wants to use the tray but is uncomfortable and is trying to let you know.

Bob was put on Metacam by the vet when we got him, it didn't seem to do anything for him but maybe something similar would help Ace. (Not recommending Metacam especially, you would need to ask about it and decide if you are happy with the possible side effects).

She must be feeling stressed because of all this, and picking up on your stress too which won't be helping.

Bob used to lick himself and pee, I was able to watch him carefully and would distract him when he did it by stroking him, it took me a year but he stopped and now only does it when he needs meds for something in that area, either Cystaid or for constipation.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> .
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I would be suspecting constipation as such, rather that the nerves which should control the rectal sphincters are not working and thus the poop just drops out a bit at a time rather than being released in bulk and under control so to speak.
> ...


----------



## xredwebx (Oct 3, 2012)

chillminx said:


> It would be sad if your cat has to be rehomed, just at the time she needs your support most.


Thank you for that, quite possibly the most insensitive thing anyone has said to me about the whole situation. 
Rather than judging me for not providing enough support perhaps instead enquire about my situation. 
To the other lady who posted, thank you for your post, I'm not sure how the messaging works on here either  I will respond to you in the morning when I have calmed down a little. 
Chillminx I would kindly ask that you do not comment on my post again, rightly or wrongly I have found your post very upsetting and would rather not discuss my cat with you, if you think I'm am giving up on her you are mistaken, I posted on this forum for support and advice, not judgement. If I didn't care I would have had her p.t.s prior to the amputation as my vet advised. Because I care greatly about her I did not and am continuing to try and find a solution that is in her best interests and my families best interests. 
Apologies if I come across as angry but the whole situation is very upsetting to me, this is not something I am taking lightly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

You have to post 25 replies to pm (personal/private message), so can you go to dog rescue, pick out 20 dogs, just tap in Lovely dog. It isn't a waste, as those dogs will get put up to latest posts, and someone might see one and fall in love. I regularly do 10 at a time.

Would you be willing to continue paying food/vet bills? You may find a soft heart, who lives in a more secluded, rural area, who would put in the love, but can't afford another cat.

I can't help, as I'm in Australia, but I'm trying to think of answers for you.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I had a beautiful 18 month old cat PTS almost a year ago due to his bladder and bowel function being damaged due to a bump with a car that left his tail dead. Broke my heart and there is not a day goes by when I dont think of him especially when I look at his identical twin brother. I would have done anything to keep him alive, I begged the vet but he said it was cruel as he was suffering so I know how you feel. I also feel you have shot yourself in the foot by being rude to other members who were giving you useful advice. I doubt you will get much support now which is sad as it is your cat that will suffer. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

xredwebx said:


> Thank you for that, quite possibly the most insensitive thing anyone has said to me about the whole situation.
> Rather than judging me for not providing enough support perhaps instead enquire about my situation.
> To the other lady who posted, thank you for your post, I'm not sure how the messaging works on here either  I will respond to you in the morning when I have calmed down a little.
> Chillminx I would kindly ask that you do not comment on my post again, rightly or wrongly I have found your post very upsetting and would rather not discuss my cat with you, if you think I'm am giving up on her you are mistaken, I posted on this forum for support and advice, not judgement. If I didn't care I would have had her p.t.s prior to the amputation as my vet advised. Because I care greatly about her I did not and am continuing to try and find a solution that is in her best interests and my families best interests.
> Apologies if I come across as angry but the whole situation is very upsetting to me, this is not something I am taking lightly.


I understand you are upset about the situation, but chillminx has given you lots of information in her posts about how you can help your cat and I don't believe for one moment she was judging you or being insensitive at all. Please don't see it in this way....


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

It may be the OP read it in the wrong tone, and it changes the sound of the post. I think the OP is really stressed and may be already off the wall, with angst. She doesn't know cm., and I've seen things catch fire here. I was accused of being judgemental, etc., and actually wrote, I think you are reading this in a shoutie voice. I'm not even upset, elsewhere. I hope she returns. She was here when I started, but I took ages to 1 finger type.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Please, if you can, make your posts up to 25 as suggested above, then I can send you a message or you can send me one 

I don't think chillminx meant to be insensitive, I have always found her to be helpful and sympathetic, perhaps it is because your situation is so upsetting it looked that way.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

xredwebx said:


> > Chillminx I would kindly ask that you do not comment on my post again, rightly or wrongly I have found your post very upsetting and would rather not discuss my cat with you, if you think I'm am giving up on her you are mistaken, I posted on this forum for support and advice, not judgement. If I didn't care I would have had her p.t.s prior to the amputation as my vet advised. Because I care greatly about her I did not and am continuing to try and find a solution that is in her best interests and my families best interests.
> > Apologies if I come across as angry but the whole situation is very upsetting to me, this is not something I am taking lightly.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

maisiecat said:


> > I don't think chillminx meant to be insensitive, I have always found her to be helpful and sympathetic, perhaps it is because your situation is so upsetting it looked that way.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words of support Maisiecat Much appreciated, as it helps me feel my attempts to be compassionate and offer practical advice
> and emotional support are not being completely wasted.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> I understand you are upset about the situation, but chillminx has given you lots of information in her posts about how you can help your cat and I don't believe for one moment she was judging you or being insensitive at all. Please don't see it in this way....


Thank you for your support Nicola, bless you I did feel upset and offended when I read the OP's harsh words, but am calming down a bit now. No point in me taking it so personally....


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

househens said:


> It may be the OP read it in the wrong tone, and it changes the sound of the post. I think the OP is really stressed and may be already off the wall, with angst. She doesn't know cm., and I've seen things catch fire here. I was accused of being judgemental, etc., and actually wrote, I think you are reading this in a shoutie voice. I'm not even upset, elsewhere. I hope she returns. She was here when I started, but I took ages to 1 finger type.


Thank you for your calming words househens I still have no idea why my post was so misunderstood by the OP, but I am not so upset about it now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

I do so hope she comes back, or someone has volunteered to take the cat. When you are distraught, you are desperate to find answers, and so easily upset.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope she comes back too.


----------



## catrinka88 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,

I went through the EXACT same thing with my Kitten (now cat, who now lives with my mum after I moved out 

Basically, she had a tail pull injury. She was in the vets for 7 days unable to go toilet herself, she was being expressed. The vet said to give it 7 days and if not, to put her down. what a miracle, on the 7th day when I went to visit her, preparing to say goodbye, she weed in front of us all!! she had her tail amputated. 

We were warned the damage would be permanent. When she licks to wash she starts weeing, and and also little bits of poo fall out. 

What we do: 
she is on Cystaid for life as a preventative measure, as she kept getting Cystitis (due to the bladder not completely emptying). 
We introduced litter trays in the house to "encourage" her. amazingly, she sometimes sits in their and does her thing. other times she sits and try's to go- so its encouraging her bladder to contract rather than just leak. 
The vet also ordered in some medication, that is currently used in humans, that basically helps the bladder contract- therfore she would fully empty the bladder and it would be more controlled. cant remember the medications name, We thought it was this that made the difference, however we beleive it is actually the presence of litter trays so have stopped this and all is going well still. 
We have towels where she sleeps so they are easily washable when she "leaks". Obviously in the summer it is much better as she is mostly out. We also control where she goes. If we went out we would just cover the sofa's/tables etc. 
It can take a lot of hard work (1 ruined matress and loads of towels!) but she is worth it, keeping her alive and happy. 
I have moved out and wanted to take her, but my mum is retiring soon so can obviously do the towel changing etc more than me, and we didnt want to stress her out with the move so she is now with my mum still. she is doing great!. 

I hope this helps you- I can find out the name of that medication if you wanted? but deffo recommend litter trays in the house.


----------



## RBChiropractic (Oct 22, 2012)

I haven't had to deal with a case like this but it may be worth trying to contact an animal chiropractor (either McTimoney trained or IAVC). My approach (I am IAVC trained but am a member of the McTimoney Animal Group) would be to gently decompress the whole spine and improve the nerve supply in general. The nerve interference could even be coming from further up the spine as misalignment or vertebral restriction may have occurred with the original injury. You would need to get vet's consent before having chiropractic.
Good Luck.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

RBChiropractic said:


> I haven't had to deal with a case like this but it may be worth trying to contact an animal chiropractor (either McTimoney trained or IAVC). My approach (I am IAVC trained but am a member of the McTimoney Animal Group) would be to gently decompress the whole spine and improve the nerve supply in general. The nerve interference could even be coming from further up the spine as misalignment or vertebral restriction may have occurred with the original injury. You would need to get vet's consent before having chiropractic.
> Good Luck.


Can you provide us with some links for Chiropractors who treat animals, is there a register?


----------



## RBChiropractic (Oct 22, 2012)

It should not be difficult to google an animal chiropractor.
The system works like this: You have to be qualified as a human chiropractor before you train as an animal one. You have to be qualified and registered with the General Chiropractic Council to use the term "chiropractor".

I trained with the IAVC (which is the training academy) but because I do McTimoney chiro on humans I joined the Mctimoney Animal Group. The IVCA (not the IAVC) is an association and has a list. I'm not on the IVCA list at present as I am still deciding whether to pay a fee just to be on a list (which is what it amounts to) but I may well rejoin the IVCA shortly.

Confused? Never mind. Try googling "Animal chiropractor" and also try the two links below

What is Animal McTimoney Chiropractic

International Veterinary Chiropractic Association e.V. | Find a chiropractor | Find an IVCA Veterinarian or Chiropractor


----------

